# Name/ID Tags



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Where do you guys get your name/ID Tags for your dogs? I want something somewhat "Divaish" for Zoey.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I got the girls ones on ebay, and Dillons from a uk site cause his was the scottish flag. lol


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Ebay - Around here you're talking £5+ for a plain tag, I found really cute ones on Ebay for much less - Mine both have pink heart tags now, but they have all sorts, even ones with slogans/pictures on


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use Red Dingo tags...they last forever and look very chic. But they aren't very diva-like 
Red Dingo Dog ID Tags Stainless Steel with Enamel


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I got ours through eBay daisy chewed through loads as a puppy I have glittery paw ones they are covered in an acrylic too sad have lasted well


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I got mine from Pet Smart...it very girlie....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

There are some darling ones on Etsy! I was looking for boyish ones though. Found the most darling hand stamped sterling silver tags there. I bet you can find a ton if you look on etsy.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I use Red Dingo tags...they last forever and look very chic. But they aren't very diva-like
> Red Dingo Dog ID Tags Stainless Steel with Enamel


yay....thanks for the link, I just ordered Draco the Stars in Blue. I have been wanting a good one for his collar which he wears once in a while. All of his regulation tags are on his harness. Plus I LOVE no shipping!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Found a couple on etsy that I thought were really neat ....

So Daisy copper domed Pet ID Tag by PoochyCouture on Etsy

Yellow Bird Floral Custom Silver Pet ID Tag by sofacitysweethearts

Stylish DIAMONTIE Pet DOG / CAT ID Tags Buy 2 Tags by SteksPets

Pet ID Tag Dog or Cat 1 in Button Charm by JBImageCreations

Zoey Pet ID Tag made from 15 inch Aluminum by thehappychihuahua


----------



## Biscuit (Jul 30, 2010)

local cobblers cost £3.99 name and number bone shaped to hearts and patterns..


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

All mine have Red Dingo tags


----------

